# Shock Pump Fox vs Topeak DXG



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Pues resulta que esperaba mi bomba para el shock y paso el tiempo... y paso y paso y paso...
Pues le llame a la gente de BlueSkyCycling para ver que sucedia y lo que sucedio fue que no habia tal orden.
Pese a los email intercambiados y confirmaciones, se esfumo mi orden, simplemente no aparecio 

No me da tiempo de ordenar para este fin de semana, sin embargo me encontre la bomba de Fox en un LBS.

La pregunta es.... vale la pena esperar la bomba Topeak DXG o salgo del paso con la Fox 

Ambas cuestan lo mismo y como sea en ambas debo pagar Tax ($30+Tax) 
Lo que me ahorro es el envio con la Fox al comprarla en mi LBS.

RSVP

















blueskycycling.com :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Compra la Fox... la Topeak esta mas bonita, es un poco mas funcional, pero no es una diferencia considerable.

Ahorrate el problema y comprate la Fox.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Done Deal*

:thumbsup: TNX


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo tengo la Fox y me gusta mucho, es exacta y confiable. No tengo ningún problema en recomendartela.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

En las fotos cual de las 2 es la fox? :???:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*<- *Fox
DXG *->*


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Arbuz 

La pregunta es.... vale la pena esperar la bomba Topeak DXG o salgo del paso con la Fox  

*******************************************************************************************************

Arbuz :
Ni te preocupes tanto , casi todas las bombas es el mismo cuento , es decir casi todas son iguales , hasta hace poco yo tenía la friolera de de 6 bombas , una Fox , una Rock Shox , una Progressive, dos W. Force y una marca patito que compré hace como siete años en Supergo de Santa Monica (rip)

Hace tiempo un día que estaba de ocioso me puse a probar todas para ver que presiones marcaban , en cuantos empujones llegaban a determinada presión y jaladas de esas .

Todas andaban mas o menos igual , y aunque no lo crean , la que mas me gusta y mejor responde es la MARCA PATITO DE SUPERGO Y ME COSTO $14.95 DLLS., es la única que he comprado , las otras han venido de regalo con los amortiguadores de las bicis o con las horquillas que he comprado , por eso te comentaba que te debían dar una bomba con la Commencal .

Hace unos días acabo de regalar las dos W. Force y la Progressive y me quedé con la patito , la Fox y la Rock Shox (que son iguales )

Así que ni te preocupes , todas pujan aire.

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Gracias tlb
Eso imagine por los otros reviews que he leido, de hecho dicen que son del mismo fabricante algunas con diferente logo.
Nah, mi decepcion fue porque no he podido correr mi bici por que al shock le falta viagra 
He salido a dar la vuelta pero mañana por fin con la bomba Fox le voy a dar buena carrilla hasta el domingo que la trepo al avion y me la llevo a la isla.

Por cierto, no te moleste con lo de la cadena y desviadores porque hize trampa y la lleve al LBS 
Gracias (et al) otra vez.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Yo tengo una Wrench Force y es exactamente igual a la Fox
Ya tengo cerca de un año con ella y cero fallas :cornut: *


----------

